# Milia on lips?



## Princess6828 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Um, so I notice that if I stretch my lips a little more than when smiling normally, there's some white bumps on them. Only 2 or three and they're really small. I'm sure no one else can notice them. Is it possible that I have milia on my lips? I tried squeezing them (I know I was bad) but nothing happened. It just hurt - a lot. How do I get rid of these? I've only had one that keeps returning below my eye, which I can get rid of with some heavy BP treatment. Now I noticed one on my eyelid too. Help!*


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 24, 2006)

Are they just outside your lip? If so, I've noticed these too. I'm not sure if it's milia, though. Let me see what I can dig up.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 24, 2006)

Here is what I found...

Quote:
The best way to treat milia at home is regular exfoliation of the affected area. This will thin the skin covering the milia making them easier to extract. Also massaging the affected area with small circular movements will help loosen the milia, sometimes they can also dissolve when treated in this way. SOURCE


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 25, 2006)

sometimes i get these around my mouth when my lips are chapped, so drink plenty of water to stay hydrated and use chapstick too! thanks for the info melissa! that was helpful!


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Um, so I notice that if I stretch my lips a little more than when smiling normally, there's some white bumps on them. Only 2 or three and they're really small. I'm sure no one else can notice them. * I've got the same problem. Like you said, I don't think anyone else can notice them because you only see them when you stretch your lips "a little more than smiling normally".
And they are on your actual lips, not on the skin around your lips/mouth.


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, they're actually on my lips - on the pink part. I too have those ugly little clogged pore bumps around the outside of my mouth which I work regularly at. These won't squeeze though. Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## angel_eyes (Sep 27, 2006)

exfoliate ur lips with a tooth brush..they will disappear !


----------



## audrey (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the thread! I have the same problem.


----------



## littleemily (Sep 28, 2006)

Weird, I just got the exact same thing on my lips not too long ago and was wondering what they were. I guess it makes sense, considering we're always putting lipgloss on our lips, so it would make sense that the pores around your mouth would get clogged.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 28, 2006)

When babies are newborn, they can have milia on their faces.

My son had quite a few - they almost looked like blackheads that were white.

My doctor advised not to touch /squeeze them because they will go away. By the time he was 3 months, they had disappeared.


----------



## bond_girl (Sep 29, 2006)

i have them take it out by my dermatologist they even der this a minor surgery.


----------



## Jasmine33 (Jan 18, 2008)

I know im like writing on here way later than everyone else lol....but it seems that I have the same lip problem 2 doctors told me milia and one told me something else so im goin with milia...but im still kind of unsure...i started using carmax and my lips like inflammed and feel weird where the milia is located...is this normal im guessing it is because of the lip gloss...and did any of u ever get it to go away? if so how? no one can see it but i can and it bothers me...thanks


----------



## pm33 (Aug 21, 2008)

I used a facial wash with glycolic acid and that seems to have cleared it up. I don't rub on my lips but it must wash over my lips and helps eliminate the milia there. I am still trying to get rid of milia under eyes though. Those are more apparent, inflamed and persistent.


----------



## Muhammad Ali (Aug 25, 2011)

Naaah...!!! I am a handsome boy of 19 and I have those dirty white spots on my upper lips. They ruined my beautiful lips. I am fed up now and want to get rid of them. How I will desirable to girls to kiss me ummmmmmhp Plz help  me how to kick their ass out!


----------



## Brenda24 (Aug 25, 2011)

When i lips crack problem i use lip gloss or lip balm or lipstick my crack is vanish.


----------

